# Gps



## someguy (Feb 14, 2005)

I am interested in purchasing a hand held GPS system. Can anyone recommend a reasonably priced system? And does the maps image display because that is a feature_ would want._


----------



## baitholder (Jun 22, 2004)

I've got an etrex camo for hunting gets u in and out just fine 100$.also have a garmin 60cs map that has mapping and is great to use it is icon based so if your use to a computer is easy to use 450$.great for open road or woods.make sure you get mapsourse trips and waypoint manager if you get garmin.
had a magellen topo had to go through to many screens to navigate took it back got the 60cs


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

someguy said:


> I am interested in purchasing a hand held GPS system. Can anyone recommend a reasonably priced system? And does the maps image display because that is a feature_ would want._


Etrex Legend by Garmin. It has all the features you want, is small, and works Great. I use it on the road, the field, and even on the water. Mapped out the driving I did in Vegas a couple weeks ago, it was invaluable in finding where I wanted to get to. Price....about $169.00


----------



## someguy (Feb 14, 2005)

I appreciate the responses.TrailFndr I think i'll look into that model. It sounds like a great bargain. I would use it mostly to navigate the forest for deer hunting.
Thanks again guys.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

TrailFndr said:


> Etrex Legend by Garmin.


I agree. Great little unit. I got mine for $200 a year or two ago...



someguy said:


> I appreciate the responses.TrailFndr I think i'll look into that model. It sounds like a great bargain. I would use it mostly to navigate the forest for deer hunting.
> Thanks again guys.


Make sure it's not your only navigational aid. There can be many factors that affect you getting a constant signal.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

TrailFndr said:


> Etrex Legend by Garmin. It has all the features you want, is small, and works Great. I use it on the road, the field, and even on the water. Mapped out the driving I did in Vegas a couple weeks ago, it was invaluable in finding where I wanted to get to. Price....about $169.00


I have the same unit, just got it a couple of weeks ago so I havent had much of a chance to use it yet. Several of my buddy's have the Legend and like it. I got mine on e-bay for $89.00, shipped to the door! It was new in the box, someone's Xmas present that already had one. Well, that was his story and he's stickin to it! Anyhow, don't overlook ebay for some good deals! I watched for close to a month til I got this one. Good Luck!


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

I concur with the Etrex Legend suggestions.

I picked up an Etrex Legend off amazon.com while they were on sale for $127.

Love the thing. It is very easy to use, easy to connect to PC to transfer waypoints, etc. Has a lot of nice features for a good price. (Sunrise, sunset, Moon Phase, Best Hunting/Fishing times, track back feature which allows you to follow an exact path that you came in on, trip computer, and others that I can't remember right now.)

I originally purchased for fishing and have used it to get myself out of a whiteout on LSC while ice fishing this past season. It has already paid for itself. 

I now do a lot of geocaching and this GPS works great for that. There are some freeware and shareware programs available for keeping track of geocache data etc, like GSAK (geocaching swiss army knife) and Cachemate (allows you to dump geocache information to a PDA). 

Haven't had any trouble yet with the GPS. Very easy to use, lightweight and seems reliable.

John


----------



## flounderdowntowner (Jun 7, 2005)

Just don't buy one of these, I found out the hard way. It's not y2k and forgets and resets, if it ever does get a lock,,it's only 2D with 3 sats. NOT ACCURATE !! The're cheap, and there is a reason why.
I recoment getting one you can update. :yikes:


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I use a Magellan Sport Trak Pro and love it. Use it in the woods deer hunting, on the boat while fishing (gets ya back to port!  )and in the truck on long trips. Very easy to use, accurate, light and compact and it floats too! Got it for the mid $200s 2 years ago. 

The included map is quite detailed, but you can buy maps with additional areas/levels of detail if desired.


----------

